# Develop module image not in film strip and will not show up in Print Module



## Afterimage (Mar 23, 2012)

I am using LR4, MacPro with Lion. A virtual copy of a DNG image was developed in Nik Silver Effect Pro, saved and more LR4 adjustments were made in the develop module. The developed image does not show up in Navigator in the DM but does on the develop screen. When I go to print the image from the DM the image that appears does not reflect the last LR adjustments. The final developed image does not appear in the film strip. When I go from the DM to the Library the final image does not show up. I did make a Snapshot. 

Never had this issue. Please advise as to what is happening.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Afterimage, welcome to the forum!

Just checking, are you Hugh?  Just want to check I don't have 2 different people with the same issue!


----------



## Afterimage (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes. The same person.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2012)

I just replied to your email, but for anyone else reading here...  it's Develop Fit view not accurately previewing some very extreme settings correctly.


----------



## ssphotography (Apr 10, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Afterimage, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Just checking, are you Hugh?  Just want to check I don't have 2 different people with the same issue!




I am having the same problem.  I can import my images but they never go to the film strip.  Can you assist? 
   - I can work on the images but they must be brought in one at a time, big bummer.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum!

Can you tell us a bit more?  What file format for a start?  Have they been edited in another other programs?  I think you might have a slightly different problem, as Hugh could see them in the filmstrip but not with their edits applied correctly, so it would help to have some extra information.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 12, 2012)

Check to see if the "Used" Filter is active.  In Grid Mode click on the Filter Bar (Click on the 3rd star for example) A brief filter confirmation will appear showing you the 3-star filter. Underneath it it will say Used or Unused. What does it say?


----------



## ssphotography (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Victoria and Rikk

I think this is a bug. 


When I first opened Lightroom 4 it worked perfectly with the exception of the film strip.  This caused me to work slowly but did not stop me completely.  I was fully enjoying the 30 day trial and never closed out he program, I just kept using it with a little frustration.  Finally yesterday I quit the program and reopened it only to find that the film strip worked!  I have not been able to reproduce this bug since reopening the program.


Bug: when first installing the program the film strip is not working.
bug fix: restart the program.


I hope this helps,
Steve Shepard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2012)

You could be right Steve.  Let us know if it happens again - if it does, I'm betting it's that 'used' filter option that Rikk mentioned.


----------

